# S-WORKS EPIC HT  Aufbauvariante unter 7,75kg



## travelgerd (11. Oktober 2018)

Mein S-WORKS EPIC HT Aufbau mit handelsüblichen Komponenten, ohne Special-Carbon Anfertigungen und Add-Ons und ohne Lackschleifereien etc. 

Das aktuelle Setup hat gewogen 7745gr.

Am LRS könnte ich noch leicht ca.180/190gr. einsparen (wenn die Verkäuferangaben korrekt sind). War mir bisher aber keine 1100 Öcken wert.

Die Komponenten-Gewichte in der Tabelle zeigen, dass man hauptsächlich beim Rahmen viel zu blauäugig ans Marketinggewicht glaubt. Die Angaben sind dort wirklich meist für den kleinsten Rahmen und zudem für den völlig "nackigen" Rahmen angegeben.
Für mich gehören zum Rahmen einige unabdingbare Teile dazu, die aber fast immer gewichtsmäßig verschwiegen werden.
Bei anderen Komponenten trifft das oft auch zu, ist aber in viel geringerem Ausmaß zu sehen.


----------



## Scotty18 (12. Oktober 2018)

und warum dafür ein extra Thread ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gefahradler (12. Oktober 2018)

Bei den Laufrädern kannst du noch gute 200g sparen, z.b. mit Duke SLS Felgen und Carbon-Ti Naben, so hab ich bei mir 1178g geschafft.


----------



## 26TriXXer (12. Oktober 2018)

Passt die sportliche Form zum Rad oder kompensiert das Bike etwas?


----------



## travelgerd (13. Oktober 2018)

Ich fahre so und nutze das Bike und es passt. Was sollte das Bike kompensieren?
War das die Frage?


----------



## travelgerd (13. Oktober 2018)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Bei den Laufrädern kannst du noch gute 200g sparen, z.b. mit Duke SLS Felgen und Carbon-Ti Naben, so hab ich bei mir 1178g geschafft.


Joop, da ist noch das größte Einsparpotential. Evtl vorne noch eine 160er Scheibe ohne PM Adapter bringt auch noch etwas.

Oder doch ein 40er oder 38er KB


----------



## travelgerd (13. Oktober 2018)

Scotty18 schrieb:


> und warum dafür ein extra Thread ?


Zum einen auf die schnelle nichts besseres gefunden, zu anderen damit User wie Du nicht lange und anstrengend suchen müssen.
Wo bekommst Du denn sonst die Gewichte so gut und kompakt präsentiert?


----------



## AlpeFuori (13. Oktober 2018)

Alles richtig gemacht: eigener Thread und vor allem ein Racebike, das der Bezeichnung gerecht wird! Bei Unterschreitung der 8,5kg- und 4000K-Grenze ruft das die üblichen Neider auf den Plan, die aufgrund mangelnder Souveränität persönlich werden - normaler Forums-Stil


----------



## 26TriXXer (14. Oktober 2018)

AlpeFuori schrieb:


> Alles richtig gemacht: eigener Thread und vor allem ein Racebike, das der Bezeichnung gerecht wird! Bei Unterschreitung der 8,5kg- und 4000K-Grenze ruft das die üblichen Neider auf den Plan, die aufgrund mangelnder Souveränität persönlich werden - normaler Forums-Stil


Absolut kein Neid - ich versteh nur nicht, warum man so penibel auf das Gewicht schaut und dabei dann andere wichtige Aspekte außer Acht lässt.
Ein steifes 9,5kg Bike geht mMn besser vorwärts als ein „weiches“ 8kg Bike.
Ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Läufräder sehr steif sind, lass mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren.
Und ich habe bis jetzt auch noch nie miterlebt, dass der Fahrer mit dem leichtesten Rad das Bergzeitfahren gewonnen hat - das ist aber meine persönliche Empfindung


----------



## feedyourhead (15. Oktober 2018)

26TriXXer schrieb:


> Absolut kein Neid - ich versteh nur nicht, warum man so penibel auf das Gewicht schaut und dabei dann andere wichtige Aspekte außer Acht lässt.


Auch für mich leider kein stimmiger Aufbau, wie anderswo schon geschrieben:


feedyourhead schrieb:


> Finds schade wenn man einen so geilen und potenten Rahmen mit 19mm Felgen und 2.0 Reifen (und noch ein paar anderen Kleinigkeiten) derart beschneidet.
> 
> Für den Einsatzbereich wo eine Federgabel sinnvoll ist sind die Räder nix und für das wofür die Räder passen ist das Gewicht nix besondres (gerade auch für den Preis).
> 
> Es passt tatsächlich ein 42er Kettenblatt an den Rahmen? Die RF Kettenblätter haben ja sogar noch 51mm KL statt 52mm Boost?!





AlpeFuori schrieb:


> Alles richtig gemacht: eigener Thread und vor allem ein Racebike, das der Bezeichnung gerecht wird!


Für welche Rennen sollte das denn sein? Kennst Du jemanden, der z.B. im XC WC 19mm Felgen mit 2.0 Reifen, ein 42 Kettenblatt und Klickpedale mit einseitigem Einstieg fährt?


----------



## feedyourhead (15. Oktober 2018)

"Gesamtgewicht (Wiegung Komplettbike) 7744,58 gr."

Eine Frage noch dazu....Was für eine Waage hast Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FirstGeneration (15. Oktober 2018)

Wenn Du die Ventilkappen noch abnimmst, sparst Du auch noch ein paar Gramm ...


----------



## mtbmarcus (15. Oktober 2018)

Alles klar bei euch Wollt ihr ihn eventuell vergraulen? Muß man alles hinterfragen? Wenn´s ihm doch so paßt ist es doch ok. Ich habe auch schon viel Leichtbau betrieben und das ein oder andere verbaute Teil hat sich dann für mich als nicht fahrbar herausgestellt. Versuch macht klug!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## feedyourhead (15. Oktober 2018)

Wenn jemand ein Bike


travelgerd schrieb:


> mit handelsüblichen Komponenten, ohne Special-Carbon Anfertigungen und Add-Ons und ohne Lackschleifereien etc.


 aufbaut, bleibt eben nur die geschickte Kombination dieser Standardteile.

Und wenn man dann einen Thread eröffnet, muss man mit Kommentaren zur besonders geschickten oder weniger geschickten Kombination wohl leben 
Will ich keine Kritik, brauch ichs hier nicht zeigen?

Aber ja, das Bike ist völlig ok, wenns so passt für ihn....


----------



## travelgerd (16. Oktober 2018)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ein Bike
> aufbaut, bleibt eben nur die geschickte Kombination dieser Standardteile.


Standardteile, richtig. Nichts was einen Hype mit feuchten Augen auslöst. 
Allerdings wären manche doch froh so ein Bike mit dem (guten) Gewicht (mit Standardteilen) zu haben ....
Zudem ist nicht jeder fähig genug Standardteile eigenständig zu recherchieren, zu projektieren, zu disponieren und last but not least am Bike von der ersten bis zur letzten Schraube zu komplettieren.  
Für mich ein schönes Projekt.


----------



## travelgerd (16. Oktober 2018)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> "Gesamtgewicht (Wiegung Komplettbike) 7744,58 gr."
> 
> Eine Frage noch dazu....Was für eine Waage hast Du?


Keine der hier üblicherweise verwendeten 9,90€ China Funzelkofferwaagen.
Da investiert man großzügig einige Euronen in eine Präzisionswaage mit hunderstel Anzeige mit d=0,01g. Frage beantwortet?
Die Nachkommastellen darf man gerne runden.


----------



## feedyourhead (16. Oktober 2018)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Frage beantwortet?


Also "eine Präzisionswaage"!

So eine haben wir doch alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## travelgerd (16. Oktober 2018)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Aber ja, das Bike ist völlig ok, wenns so passt für ihn....



Yep, klar doch. Das Bike ist Spitze und fährt sich auch so.

Man darf aber durchaus (sanfte) Kritik üben. 

Zwei Sachen stören mich etwas in meiner Euphorie:

Zum einen sind die Bedienkräfte des XTR Triggers unerwartet hoch. Mein XT und mein SRAM X01 11-fach Trigger schalten bedeutend leichter.
Ich vermute als Ursache eine sehr hohe Federspannung im XTR Schaltwerk. Ist dort spürbar nachzuvollziehen. Zug und Verlegung sind super.
Zum anderen denke ich, die FOX Stepcast 32 zählt wirklich nicht zu den verwindungssteifsten Gabeln. 
Zu spüren in schnellen welligen Passagen. Da kommt Unruhe ins Vorderrad.
Das kenne ich selbst von günstigeren FOX Gabeln anders.


----------



## feedyourhead (16. Oktober 2018)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Zum anderen denke ich, die FOX Stepcast 32 zählt wirklich nicht zu den verwindungssteifsten Gabeln.
> Zu spüren in schnellen welligen Passagen. Da kommt Unruhe ins Vorderrad.
> Das kenne ich selbst von günstigeren FOX Gabeln anders.


Stimmt! Den Klassenprimus bei der Lenkkopfsteifigkeit mit einer weichen FOX SC (und auch dem windigen Vorbau) zu kombinieren hab ich an (sanfter) Kritik noch vergesssen.


----------



## travelgerd (16. Oktober 2018)

Stell Dir vor beides würde sich addieren. Katastrophal unfahrbar wäre die Konsequenz. 

Nein, ist alles beherrschbar. Mir lieber als 100-300gr. mehr Speck auf der Gabel.

Ausserdem ist der Mensch meist lernfähig um seine Erfahrungen wieder einzubringen.


----------



## feedyourhead (16. Oktober 2018)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Mir lieber als 100-300gr. mehr Speck auf der Gabel.


Eine SID WC (wie sie auch am Serienrad verbaut ist) wäre vermutlich die bessere Lösung.


----------



## travelgerd (16. Oktober 2018)

K.A.
Mag durchaus sein. Das kann nur jemand beurteilen der beide Gabeln im EPIC Frame bereits gefahren ist. Die Erfahrung hatte ich bisher nicht.
Die SID hat aber wohl etwas Mehrgewicht. Vielleicht an der Stelle etwas höhere Steifigkeit vor Gewicht?
Da wundern mich ehrlich gesagt schon propagierte Gewichte von U7Kg, wenn nicht explizit bei jedem Bauteil darauf geachtet wurde.
Mir hat sich sehr früh dieses Ziel als völlige Utopie erwiesen.

Egal - der Hobel ist aktuell so und wird so bewegt.


----------



## Deleted 416627 (22. Oktober 2018)

... sehr schönes Rad, ... - mMn grenzt das verbaute 42er Blatt und die Pedal/ Reifenkombi den Einsatzbereich soweit ein, dass man hier über ne schicke Carbonstarrgabel nachdenken könnte ... - dann steht (fast) die 6 vorm Komma ...


----------



## travelgerd (22. Oktober 2018)

Das 42er ist für den Einsatz in meinem Terrain, mit meiner Beinpower und mit meinen Tretvorlieben schon in Ordnung. Ist mit Bedacht und auch theoretisch mit dem Ritzelrechner so ausgewählt. Muss keiner nachmachen, auch nicht kritiklos verstehen. Wenn ich den Mainstream gewollt hätte, wäre jetzt ein 32er drauf. Die Bikewelt ist eben mehr als zweidimensional und nicht nur schwarz und weiß. 
Die Reifen sind ebenfalls mit Bedacht ausgewählt. Sie sind halt extrem leicht, was auch durch das Gewichtskonzept gefordert war. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, dass Leute zig tausende Euros und sehr viel Freizeit investieren so ein extrem leichtes Bike aufzubauen, die letzten Gramm Mehrgewicht mit Unsummen versuchen abzuspecken, um dann Heavy Duty Bombengrip Pellen mit nahezu 800gr. aufziehen. Die Logik erschließt sich mir nicht. Ein XC benötigt weder 2.35er Pneus die mit vlt. 1,2bar gefahren werden, noch den Grip von Spezialisten-Downhiller-Maschinen. Zudem benötige ich keine Matsch/Feuchtreifen. Da gäbe es andere, ja, ich weiß.
Weder mit einem anderen LRS, schon gar nicht mit anderen Pneus ist eine Vorkomma 6 zu erreichen. Starrgabeln mag ich nicht, genausowenig wie Rennrad/Gravelbike-Lenker. Hab da einfach eine Aversion gegen. 
Vielleicht investiere ich noch ein paar Euros um auf U7,5kg - ca. 7,25Kg zu kommen. Mehr ist unrealistisch, bei dem Aufbau.
Aber Fakt ist, es ist so oder so ein Topbike.


----------



## feedyourhead (22. Oktober 2018)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, dass Leute zig tausende Euros und sehr viel Freizeit investieren so ein extrem leichtes Bike aufzubauen, die letzten Gramm Mehrgewicht mit Unsummen versuchen abzuspecken, um dann Heavy Duty Bombengrip Pellen mit nahezu 800gr. aufziehen.


Und ich (und wie es aussieht eine menge Andere auch) kann eben nicht nachvollziehen, dass


feedyourhead schrieb:


> man einen so geilen und potenten Rahmen mit 19mm Felgen und 2.0 Reifen (und noch ein paar anderen Kleinigkeiten) derart beschneidet.



So setzt eben jeder seine Prioritäten anders.
Für mich ist ein leichtes Bike extrem wichtig, dennoch gibt es Eigenschaften, die mir sogar noch wichtiger sind.

Der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen deinen 19mm Laufrädern mit 2.0 Reifen und (zum Beispiel) meinen 25mm Newmen mit 2,3er Tubelessreifen beträgt genau 170 Gramm (vorne+hinten!).
Und glaub mir, diese 170 Gramm machen ein komplett anderes Bike mit völlig anderen Möglichkeiten aus.

Die Kunst am Leichtbau ist es Gewicht zu sparen möglichst ohne die Funktion zu beeinträchtigen.
Eine Titanschraube z.B. mag beim EUR/Gramm Verhältnis eher schlecht dastehen, beeinträchtigt (in dem meisten Bereichen) jedoch nicht im Geringsten die Funktion. Das genau macht den Charme aus (...und treibt den Preis des Bikes in die Höhe).

Aber am meisten überzeugt ist man ja sowieso immer vom eigenen Bike:


travelgerd schrieb:


> Aber Fakt ist, es ist so oder so ein Topbike.


----------



## 26TriXXer (1. November 2018)

travelgerd schrieb:


> Ein XC benötigt weder 2.35er Pneus die mit vlt. 1,2bar gefahren werden, noch den Grip von Spezialisten-Downhiller-Maschinen.


Ein XC Bike eines Profis hingegen schon wenn ich mir die aktuellen XC Kurse so ansehe.
Das Material bzw die Entwicklung richtet sich zu großen Teilen nach dem Profisport und deren Kursen, daher sind 2.3er Tubeless Reifen die sinnvollste Weiterentwicklung.
Man merkt auch, das erfolgreiche Profibikes auch immer weiter weg gehen von extremen Leichtbauten zugunsten Pannensicherheit und Stabilität bergab.
Ob DU das dann auch brauchst ist eine andere Geschichte, aber dein erster Satz, welchen ich hier zitiert habe, ist daher Schwachsinn.
Dein Aufbau ist meiner Meinung nach ein MTB Hardtail und kein „richtiges“ aktuelles XC Bike.
Trotzdem sehr ansehnliches Gewicht / hut ab!

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich gebe meine persönliche Meinung wieder


----------

